# Opinions on grain



## MrsDieselEngineer (Oct 3, 2011)

I'm feeding a custom grain from Cargill and want opinions as to the quality of this feed.  I get it delivered in bulk direct from Cargill.  So it's always fresh and smells really good but does it have everything it should have?  Is there anything I should add to it?  I feed this to my all my goats, big and small


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 3, 2011)

Calciumhosphorus should be 2:1. This feed is almost equal. Look at a label online from ADM like Dairy Goat Power Pellets or even Purina Goat Chow. Those will give you a good idea of what should be in your feed.

I have learned my lessons that cheap feed doesn't come cheap. You end up with other problems. I had some constantly sick alpacas until I found a great feed that was specifically made for alpacas in my area and my alpacas were almost never sick again. Vet bills added up to a lot more than that more expensive feed ever did.


----------



## Goatmasta (Oct 3, 2011)

ksalvagno said:
			
		

> Calciumhosphorus should be 2:1. This feed is almost equal. Look at a label online from ADM like Dairy Goat Power Pellets or even Purina Goat Chow. Those will give you a good idea of what should be in your feed.
> 
> I have learned my lessons that cheap feed doesn't come cheap. You end up with other problems. I had some constantly sick alpacas until I found a great feed that was specifically made for alpacas in my area and my alpacas were almost never sick again. Vet bills added up to a lot more than that more expensive feed ever did.


x2  ADM is an awesome feed.  Noble goat would be my second choice.


----------



## 20kidsonhill (Oct 4, 2011)

as mentioned the CA ratio is off, I quess if you are feeding this in addtion to a lot of alfalfa and you have consulted with the nutritionist you may be balancing this out, but if you are just using grass hay or pasture, there isn't enough calcium. Same for the crude fiber, It is low too me.  I beleive it should be closer to 16%,  Yours min. is at  8%. Again, perhaps if you are feeding this in combination with a certain amount of alafalfa you may be fixing these  issues.  

My feed has P at .3% and min. Ca at .9% and !6% crude fiber. 

I also have more copper in my feed than yours, This can be made up with a good loose mineral, but my copper is 51 ppm and my selenium is .27 ppm. Your selenium is way higher, could be a regional thing. Since both our feeds are being made locally. 


I like that it has 3% fat, we are getting ready to try to have a ration made, with around 3.5% to 4%, the feed we are using right now, only has 2.5%.


----------



## MrsDieselEngineer (Oct 4, 2011)

I'll have to ask the nutritionist I was working with about upping the amount of calcium, and possibly the copper.  It sounds like both are on the low side.  Our region is low in selenium so that is set to what it needs to be   As far as fiber goes, they have hay free choice 24/7 so I'm positive they are getting plenty of fiber   Thanks for the opinions everyone!


----------



## kstaven (Oct 5, 2011)

Since it is regionally produced I would check your animals copper levels before upping it. With copper there is too much of a good thing. It uses the same absorption pathway as selenium, iron, and zinc. So tipping the scales too far with any of these can create a shortage of availability of the other.


----------



## spanish goatee guy (Oct 11, 2011)

we all have opinions , and what iwas told by avery knowledgeable old goat man , he said boy those goats, theyre system aint made for eating much grain , they are by nature browsers , the rumen has to have plenty of fiber to work properly, grain and mollases= acid and bloat , goats can live without grain , good hay with high protein  weeds and twigs , and goat mineral. maybe some pelletized goat feed to help the nannys with kids , but at least 17% fiber...this maybe contreversial but  i believe it....


----------



## Pherbe85 (Jul 7, 2017)

Ok.. random question.. where do you find these "nutritionists"?


----------

